#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 30題集中串，大家一起創作吧！[無限期開放中/請務必閱讀置頂]

## 帕格薩斯

大家好，這裡是帕格薩斯~~
鑒於文版上頭的創作風氣侷限於部分主題，以及本毛球私心想吃糧，特別在徵求過版主同意之後來開個主題~
本篇的主旨是各種的30題。嘛，雖然這麼說，不過這只能算是個集合名詞。
意思是指：環繞著核心題目為主的許多個子題目，以文章作為呈現，篇幅也沒有所謂的限制。
當然，要帶入其中書寫的角色也沒有限制~
不過！！要參與本篇主題創作，請先詳閱本樓的注意事項與規則喔！0w0/


*#注意事項*
1.雖然原本的要旨是各種的無限制，可是文版必須要遵循過去前輩制定的規範。思索之下，才會訂出規則。
2.請理性討論，勿引戰爭吵。大家的寫作方式都不同，若是看法不一再好好討教。如果是寫作是本來就不該出現的謬誤等，也請理性糾正。
3.一次*只會有一組*30題題目。

*#規則*
1.每篇文章*650字起跳*，無上限限制。原創、二創皆可，但需要標明。
2.不需要按照題號順序，*一次只能領一道題目，先搶先贏*。
3.必須遵照文版版規規範，標點、排版、用字遣詞等皆須注意。
4.請盡量以小說的寫作方式書寫，盡量不使用議論文體等非小說創作。
5.回應文章領題目之後必須在*1周內寫出成果*，違者棄權。若是有特殊原因，請於備註標明，*最多寬限3天*。
6.寫完的文章請善用編輯回應功能，直接在自己卡的那樓貼上就好

*#空白表格*
姓名：
本期30題總名稱：
選擇子題(與題號)：
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：

=========
第一期30題題目自2016/7/9開始，30題總名稱為：「*真.致鬱30題*」。
一點小小的指引是：分離的雙方，或是不會有平行線的兩個人。

來源為此

目前6、7、8、10、14、17、18、19、22、25、28、29已無法選擇

那麼大家，開始盡情揮灑創意與文筆吧！祝大家文思泉湧，靈感不斷！
有任何問題歡迎私訊我~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

容我先卡個樓(欸

姓名：夜落白櫻
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題：「6」：指腹扣上板機
如果預期沒繳文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：你到處都找的到我喔（？）

最後のリボルバー 
這是這首歌的二創，剛好看到類似的題材
裡頭有些東西是我自己改的，因為故事線太龐大讓我有點（ry
請搭配BGM食用（？），BGM

= = = = = = = = 

　　「永別了，心愛的人。」

　　「如果，可以重來的話，我想跟你再去看一次夏祭的煙火……」在我們相遇的那棵，現已凋謝的櫻花樹下，我正拿著左輪手槍對準他的眉心。

　　＊＊＊

　　聖誕節前夕，我收到了一個頗有重量的灰色盒子，寄件人署名「聖誕老人」。

　　看到寄件人的名字時，我並不怎麼驚訝。畢竟我的真實身分是犯罪組織「Pere·noel」的幹部，代號「8號」，而首領的代號就叫做聖誕老人。

　　「……！」

　　我小心地打開了那灰色的盒子，裡頭放著一把裝有實彈的左輪手槍和一張卡片，卡片的內容是這樣的：「『8號』，用這把左輪手槍，剷除奧戶如是。」

　　看到卡片內容，我的體溫瞬間冷卻。要我殺掉如是……殺掉我的男友……

　　當晚，我徹夜未眠。

　　＊＊＊

　　過了幾天，到了聖誕節，如是約我晚上到大廣場去，出門前，我將左輪手槍放在了口袋裡。

　　「因為是聖誕節所以想要一起逛街嘛。」如是笑著說，身上還穿著制服的人說什麼嘛……但我就是喜歡他這樣。

　　……雖然這是我們在一起的最後一天。

　　如果可以重來的話……

　　突然，我的頭被輕輕拍了一下，一抬頭，如是笑咪咪地看著我問：「甚麼事情想得那麼認真啊？」

　　「沒有啦。」我本來想隨意地帶過去，但是嘴巴卻不老實：「只是在回想……我們當初碰面的時候。」

　　真後悔把內心話講出來。如是噗哧一笑，摸了摸我的頭髮，邊走邊說：「呵呵，我們相遇的時候是春天吧，當時在那棵大櫻花樹下見面的。」

　　是啊，那顆很大很大的櫻花樹。

　　第一次跟如是見面就是春天，在那棵盛開的櫻花樹下，那時的我已經加入了「Pere·noel」，已經是個犯罪者了。雖然如是身為「正義」的一方，但是他接近了身為「惡」的我，而我喜歡上了他……

　　夏天的時候……

　　秋天的時候……

　　這一年來，我們共同創造了許多回憶，然而就在今天，我倆的關係都將結束……

　　我搖了搖頭，決定不再回想那些，越想只是讓自己越不想下手而已……

　　＊＊＊

　　走著走著，我和如是走到了那棵已經凋謝的櫻花樹下。

　　一切都是從這裡開始的……

　　那就讓一切也在這裡結束……

　　我從口袋裡掏出左輪手槍，對準如是的眉心。

　　「涅墨西斯……？」如是看著我手上的左輪手槍。

　　意料之外的是，如是的表情並沒有太大的變化，還是那抹溫柔的笑容。

　　溫熱的液體奪眶而出，我哭了。雖然對人開槍已經不是第一次了，但邊哭邊開槍這還是第一次吧。

　　對不起……這全部都是我的錯……拜託你不要擺出那溫柔的表情啊……

　　沒有多餘的告別，我拉開槍栓，用微微顫抖的食指扣下了板機。

　　伴隨著槍響，如是的身體一震，緩緩的倒了下去。　

　　我走向倒下的如是，跪了下來，將他抱在懷裡，他身體的溫度漸漸消失，如是用盡他最後的力氣，在我耳邊輕輕地說：「沒關係……」

　　一句話，讓我的眼淚再度潰堤，我不顧形象地大哭了起來，緊緊抱著如是。

　　「嗚……嗚……」

　　突然，我想起了如是常常跟我說的一句話：「涅墨西斯，我們啊，要一直在一起喔。」


　　是啊，你一直這麼說著呢……要一直在一起呢……

　　我再次拉下了槍栓，槍口對準了自己的太陽穴，用顫抖的手指扣下了扳機。

　　櫻花樹下傳出了第二聲槍響。

----------


## 弦月

我也先來卡個（？

姓名：弦月
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題：「14」：Game Over
如果預期沒繳文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：\Owo/（？

----------


## 卡斯特

我是來訂位的(?

姓名：卡斯特
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題：「25」，昨天還在微笑
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：我比較好奇怎麼找到啪嘰(?。

總之這裡有活動的感覺真棒～

啪嘰抱歉久等了！
這次文章有點長先隱藏起來，記得帶墨鏡及衛生紙入場(?

第一次寫文章哭那麼慘TwTT


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


「我必須將靈魂還給卡斯特！」

在得知自己的靈魂其實是從一個即將要毀滅的世界裡過來的，卡滋雨急切想要將自己的靈魂還回去。

「不行！還回去你就會死！」優卡克趕緊將她攔下。

「可是……可是……」鵝黃色母狼焦急的哭了起來。

「可是這是他的靈魂啊！如果我不還給他，那他的世界就會毀滅，我必須還給他！」她跌坐在地上。

「我不能這麼自私……」


「雨……雨！看著我。」棕色公狼走到卡滋雨面前看著她淚汪汪的藍灰色眼珠。

「卡斯特一部分的靈魂到你身上一定有他的原因，我要你好好的為你自己活下去，別在替他人著想了。」見卡滋雨開口似乎還想狡辯優卡克繼續說道。


「是誰擅自跑去歐拉普洛比亞拯救那些被監禁的生物？」他問到。

「只是那次還不小心炸掉了半個星球……」卡滋雨不好意思地回答。

「又是誰為了一瓶奶龍的龍奶跑去跟魔獸打？」他在繼續問。

「可是那次還差點把你害成重傷……」卡滋雨回答，心情也稍微平復下來。


「當初在下雨天你擅自跑進我的地盤還躲進我翅膀裡睡覺時你就應該要想到後果是如何，現在我希望你為自己活下去，這是你的靈魂也是你的人生，就算不是為了你也是為了我。」優卡克凝視著卡滋雨的眼睛鄭重說道。

「好嗎？」見後者低頭不語再次詢問。

「好吶……」許久後卡滋雨小聲地答應。

「這才是我的乖貓咪。」優卡克笑了出來並蹭了蹭卡滋雨。


「其實我一直很慶幸能遇到你，遇見你讓我的人生更豐富有趣了，也謝謝你一直陪伴我。」棕毛狼突然蹦出一段肺腑之言讓鵝黃毛狼愣了一下。

「怎麼突然說這種話，這讓我感覺……」

霎時優卡克身體前傾，吻部輕輕地碰觸卡滋雨的額頭，一股暖流像瀑布般衝進她的腦門裡，頓時使她暈眩過去，在昏過去前她隱約看見那棕色的身影臉上掛著一如往常璀璨的微笑，然而深邃的眼珠卻閃著淚光。

這次，請為了我活下去。

遇見你是我人生中最幸福的事。

。
。
。

「……誰……」
「有……到……」

「你還好嗎？有聽到我說話嗎？」
「你是誰？怎麼自己一個人在這裡？有人跟你同行嗎？」

在一個小村莊前坐著一匹嬌小的鵝黃色母狼，她藍灰色的瞳孔呆滯地盯著前方，不論村民們怎麼問她都沒有反應。

曾經有個人還是什麼很重要的東西在我身邊，是什麼？到底是什麼？她一直不斷回想著。

是什麼在夏天時陪我曬太陽，那個暖暖的感覺是什麼？

是什麼用巨大的東西蓋住我讓我保暖？到底是什麼？

是什麼，那個身影，還有那個微笑？

為什麼我的眼眶不斷有淚水湧出？ 是很重要的東西嗎？

到底是什麼？


我忘記了什麼？


END……

----------


## 帕格薩斯

沒有人規定不能卡自己樓對吼(

姓名：啪嘰
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題(與題號)：22.背對背遠行
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：我愛我自己！！(

22.背對背遠行

　　眼前的是，一片海洋。

　　不，正確而言應該是一片雪原。

　　一頭灰得透明的長髮在空中恣意的舞動，隨著刺骨的風雪，劃出一條條不規則的弧線。

　　月讀國內最高的一座山、臨海的楓舞山上，冬季時分早已白雪靄靄。而突兀的白色之中，只見一抹淡紫色的身影，站立在山頂某處。

　　那是位外貌看來17、8歲的少女，身著東洋傳統的冬服，手上拎著個籃子，獨自一人在這刺骨寒冷的所在。而在她面前，有著兩個石碑。

　　「滅濤　染」

　　「狼神　弦月」

　　狂風怒號著，身影似乎也隨之搖晃的少女，自竹籃中拿出兩束鮮花，分別放在了石碑前方。怕風吹去花束，還以一旁的石塊壓著尾部。

　　——終究是迎來了，這樣的光景。

　　原先的三人，如此相似。有著同樣的宿命，身負著同樣的責任，與未完的……

　　——直到這冰冷的世界，只剩下自己獨活。

　　本體在遙遠的海洋之上，僅由幾絲意識凝結的這樣貌，也只有同樣為艦船的兩人知曉。

　　曾經一同歡笑過，那樣的淚水和笑顏，全部都回不來了。

　　……

　　「吶、來比賽賽跑吧，染姊姊和眠幻姊姊！」

　　「好呀。」

　　「哪有人這樣啦——什麼，不要欺負低速戰艦啊喂！」

　　……

　　「做為兩國間的混血戰艦，我可是很強的！……嘛，話是這麼說啦。」

　　「別擔心。妳的強悍，我們有目共睹。」

　　「對嘛。只有染姐姐能在之前演習的時候成功實現跨射──那可是超古時期的超級戰艦才做得到的事，放心嘛。」

　　……

　　「上頭還是要妳出戰嗎，染。」

　　「是啊，戰況不太妙呢……」

　　「弦月倒是去接受改修了，不然這會她聽到一定會抗議。」

　　「哈哈，有妳祈求我武運昌隆的御守就夠了——你們要等我啊。」

　　——然後，不出一月，第一個陣亡的，……。

　　「為什麼，染姐姐……」

　　「怎麼會……」

　　兩人努力壓抑著悲傷，轉化為自身力量的同時，卻沒自覺走上的也是相同的宿命。

　　即使存活的久了些，也只不過是徒勞地在時間的長流裡頭，滅頂之前的掙扎而已。

　　……

　　「眠幻姊姊，昨天晚上……我做了個夢。」

　　「怎麼了？」

　　「到處看不見光亮，也發不出聲音……覺得自己正在消失的夢……」

　　「別想太多。很快地要出擊了，不要害怕。」

　　——那個時候的自己，究竟為何會這麼說呢。

　　在收到請求雷擊的訊息時，心情便如墬入冰窖一般，痛苦得令人崩潰。

　　然而在當時的狀況下，自己也只能機械式地開口。

　　「請求獲得許可，准許對狼神級航空母艦弦月，雷擊處分。」

　　──終究是迎來了，這樣的光景。

　　三人從何時開始，這樣的彼此背對，彼此漸行漸遠的？

　　從什麼時候，三人的形影漸漸單薄，漸漸地遠離彼此？

　　望向天際，暫時止息的暴風雪，沉默著不願回應。混濁的天空，灰黑而低垂，翻捲的雲朵糾結在一塊，如同難以排解的情緒一般。

　　──只剩下自己了。

　　──你們都已在，牆的另一方走得好遠好遠了。都在，我的背後……

　　風勢漸強，楓舞山頂再次颳起暴雪。少女的身影，漸漸變得透明。而她那天藍如水的雙眸，隱約可見的是，凝聚的淚水。

　　雖然少女的臉龐掛著淡淡的笑容，卻是充滿著悲傷的痛楚。

　　──等……我……

　　＊＊＊＊＊

　　同年七月，夢神級航空母艦眠幻，沉沒於納爾克岬東北東方。

＿The End

----------


## 幻月狼仙

耶~我來訂位的~

姓名：幻瞳
本期30題總名稱：「真.致鬱30題」
選擇子題(與題號)：8.最後一刻也......
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：我知道啪嘰找的到我的((欸你


超級超限(X)
排版無能((哭爛

「我說，你就這麼不相信我嗎？」

「對。」

------------

瞳，一隻從出生就被神眷顧的小狼，狼神之子附於其身，自幼便天資聰穎。

但無知的村民們卻對其雙色瞳的外表大作文章，稱他為惡魔之子，甚至對他與他的家人非常排斥，即使父母對瞳百般呵護要他不要去在意村民們說的話，但不斷不斷地被這樣惡意抨擊，瞳的心理早已深深地留下陰影，默默下定決心要將附於其身那所謂的“惡魔”驅除，自成年以來不斷尋找那些所謂驅魔的方法獨自旅行著。

但畢竟附在上的並不是惡魔，所以一直以來沒有成功過，一遍又一遍、一遍又一遍的失敗。

這期間其實狼神也不斷地在勸阻阻擋，但心裡的陰影卻隨著一次又一次的驅魔失敗更加擴張，用的方法也愈來愈激烈，不管是服用大量的藥物甚至是用上大量自己的血去作為術式驅魔的
媒介樣樣都嘗試，身體也被自己搞得愈來愈虛弱已經不知道有多少次是靠著狼神的憐憫才勉強救了回來。

即使如此，狼神依舊得不到信任，不斷努力的對話希望瞳能夠放棄，換來的卻只是一次又一次的被無視還有各種惡毒的言語反駁，即使狼神再多的愛也漸漸的被磨逝，直到，最後的那次。

「瞳！別去！這方法會招惹到惡魔的！」
「你才是惡魔。」
「明明一直以來我都是好好的保護著你啊......」
「都是因為你，我的家人才會被村民們嘲弄，惡魔！花言巧語說的還不夠多嗎？」
言語一來一往著，瞳也慢慢地走進了森林的深處。


森林深處陰暗的不見天日，偶爾還有野獸發出的叫聲烏鴉的怪叫，四周也彌漫著一股詭異的氣息，來到一處稍稍空曠點的地方，映入眼簾的是整片的法陣，還有著淡淡的腥味，法陣周圍四散著孩童的屍體。
「瞳......這......」
「閉嘴。」

緩步的移動到中間，法陣的五角也走出穿著黑色布袍的人，開始念誦著咒語。
空氣與大地不斷顫動著，法陣也慢慢湧出一陣又一陣的邪氣，隨即一陣黑色的巨焰，法陣的上空出現了巨大的魔神。

「是誰把我找來的啊......」
「是我。」
「喔~能把我找來~想必也是費了不少心思呢~」巨大的魔神環視了一下四周，才將視線放回瞳的身上。
「我想請你幫我除掉身上的惡魔。」
「呵哈哈哈哈~找惡魔來除惡魔啊~讓我看看你所說的惡魔吧~」一股無形的力量提著瞳到魔神的面前，讓魔神仔細地瞧了瞧。
「喔~原來是小惡魔啊~呵呵~那麼~你要用甚麼來委託我呢？」看透了一切的魔神露出了詭異的笑容。
「甚麼都行，只要你幫我除掉牠。」
「哈哈哈~那我就不客氣啦~推動著你這骯髒血液的心臟不錯呢~就讓我好好品嘗一下吧~」
語畢，尖銳的甲爪就往心臟直插而來，但要碰到身子的瞬間卻突然出現一道白色的盾硬是擋下了就要插下的尖爪。
「呦~你身上的惡魔在反抗我呢~」
「把那東西破壞掉。」
「好呀~哈哈哈~」魔神不斷的施壓，白色的盾也漸漸承受不住慢慢碎裂。碎裂的那一剎那，瞳的鮮血四濺，狼神的光芒也四散而出，狼神最後一眼看到瞳的時候，瞳只說了句『終於除掉你了。』

----------


## 傑諾

姓名：傑諾
本期30題總名稱：「真.致鬱30題」
選擇子題(與題號)：19.死循環
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：直接pm就好了╰(*°▽°*)╯
先搶就贏了（？），文筆比較爛，不要介意


「嗯……」起床伸了個懶腰，添征就直接洗臉和刷牙然後下樓準備早餐了，畢竟他的家人都早早出去了。

「嶄新的一天開始啦~♪啦啦啦啦……」一邊準備早餐一邊哼著歌，待吃完早餐後，添征就直接出門上學去了。

添征保持著十分愉快的心情到達了學校，趁著還沒上課，和同學聊天，玩鬧，等到上課鐘聲響起，全部人就都做好等待老師的到來……

（放學后）添征和朋友告別後就一邊想回家后要先做什麼，一邊輕輕的哼著歌，突然，手機響起，添征就接了電話。

「添征啊，今天晚上有空嗎？現在才突然想起有張戲票是今天晚上的，因為是三張所以想問你有沒有空。」電話中傳出添征的母親溫柔的聲音。

「恩？我想想看哦……」添征聽到後思考著今天會不會太忙「好像沒有什麼事呢。」

「那太好了！等你到家我們準備一下就去，很久沒有一家人一起出去了呢。」添征的母親聽到很很高興的說道「然後順便一起在外面吃一頓好了，那麼等你哦。」說完電話就掛了。

「誒？等等……」原本想繼續和自己的母親說什麼，但是已經來不及了「算了，回家再說也可以。」然後就繼續哼著歌繼續回家的路……

等添征到家后便直接開門「我回來了，媽，你在嗎？」

然後就聽到樓上傳來自己母親的聲音「添征，你先去洗澡換衣服，我在洗澡，然後還要化妝，沒有這麼快，我跟你爸說了，他等會會來載我們。」

聽到後添征應了一聲就去洗澡和換衣服了，畢竟最近天氣蠻熱的，添征也的確流了不少汗，所以也沒有任何猶豫就決定了。

（洗完澡換好衣服后）添征走出房門看到母親也剛好到自己的房門前便楞了一下然後笑道「媽，有讓你久等嗎？」

添征的母親擺手道「沒有啦，只是想問你好了沒」摸了摸添征的頭髮「我家兒子只是稍微打扮就這麼帥，外面一定很多女孩子排滿整條街追。」

添征有點尷尬的摸了摸鼻子「沒有這麼誇張啦……」

添征的母親微微幫添征整理了一下衣服「好啦，走吧，你爸的車已經在外面了。」

兩人一邊談天一邊上了車，然後就變成了三個人在聊家常……

（到了目的地）添征的母親對照了一下時間「太好了，剛剛好。」

添征的父親則無奈的看著自己的老婆「老婆大人啊，這種事不是要提前確認的麼，不然白跑一趟怎麼辦……啊！」

添征的父親才說到一半就被自己的老婆狠狠的捏了腰間軟肉，然後笑著道「你剛剛說什麼，再說一遍？」

添征的父親就說道「我說老婆大人十分聰明，抓準時間讓我們不用等。」

添征的母親這才放開手「這還差不多。」

添征只是保持著淡然的表情看著自己的父母，似乎早就習以為常了

「好啦，我們進去吧」然後添征等人就走到入口，讓工作人員結果戲票，就進去了

添征一家人很一邊吃著爆米花看電影一邊笑聲開心的聊天，不知不覺的就到了離場的時間

回家的路上，添征一家人還在討論著電影的話題，突然“轟”的一聲，添征短時間失去了意識，等到醒來時，發現車翻了，然後自己的父母也都暈倒了

「爸……媽……」艱難的叫了自己的父母，眼角看到車已經開始著火了

「唔……」添征的母親醒來後呻吟了一聲「添征……快點出去。」

「可是你們……」添征顯然不想就這麼走

「不用緊，你先出去。」添征的母親笑著道「還沒看到我們親愛的添征結婚呢，怎麼能夠就這麼去了呢。」添征沒有看到的是他的母親被車子死死壓住的腳，很明顯是走不了的了

添征的父親也不知什麼時候也醒過來了「是啊，你先出去吧，不然車子爆炸我們全部都要死在這裡」添征也沒有看到自己父親的腳也被車子壓住了，或許是添征的父母刻意掩蓋的吧。

「不要，就算死我也不想就這樣丟下你們兩個」或許是直覺吧，添征覺得自己就算能夠離開車內，自己的父母也絕對走不了

「我叫你走你就走，不然我就沒有你這個兒子」添征的父親看起來憤怒的說道

添征的母親也流著淚說道「乖……聽媽媽的話，好嗎？」

「不要……」添征流著眼淚搖頭道，突然傳來一聲爆炸聲，車內的火焰更多了一些

「快走！」添征的母親幾乎是喊出來的說道

「不要……不要……」添征猛烈的搖頭帶著哭腔說道，然後隨著劇烈的爆炸添征一家都失去了意識……


到了早上添征起床準備去刷牙「啦啦啦……♪」然後下樓準備早餐……


我覺得我爛尾了，畢竟文筆真的不可以，雖然我寫的時候全程都很愉悅（笑）
恩……這個到底合不合題意呢……反正我是用那種時空loop的感覺來寫的w
然後中間那種每個人都很純真的感覺是故意的wwww

----------


## 夜落白櫻

卡樓繼續
姓名：夜落白櫻
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題：「29」：想守護你的我
如果預期沒繳文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：你到處都找的到我

完成了，不小心給啪嘰拖了太久，對不起

想守護你的我（微血腥，慎入）
　　
點擊以顯示隱藏內容


　　好痛。

　　胸口插著一把刀的感覺真難受。

　　為甚麼要用這種不痛不快的方法殺我啊……

　　明明拿著那麼一把大槌子朝我揮過來的，最後居然只用了一把菜刀插在我胸口，而且這菜刀還是我買回來的，這兇手真是個死渾蛋。

　　……

　　胸口插著刀的感覺......好痛啊……

　　不知怎麼，我突然想起了以前發生的事情……

　　「我一定會保護好你的喔！」小時候出遊時，我總是會對你這樣說。

　　「哼……哥哥會保護好你的，放心。」你被欺負時，我總是會跳出來這樣說。

　　「我說會保護你就會保護你！」當你哭著捶打我時，我這麼向你保證。

　　「誰欺負你就來跟哥哥說……哥哥絕對保護你……」當你依偎在我身邊時，我輕撫著你的頭髮並這樣告訴你。

　　還有太多太多次……我也是這樣告訴你……

　　話說，我現在是為什麼會胸口插著一把刀，躺在這邊苟延殘喘啊？

　　……

　　啊，想起來了，因為那個拿槌子闖進來的大渾蛋。

　　明明是和弟弟開開心心的共度晚餐時光的說，卻因為那個槌子渾蛋，害得我不得不邊保護弟弟邊應戰，我將他引誘到了無人的森林，本來以為這傢伙拿的武器那麼龐大，速度不可能太快的，誰知道這傢伙居然偷了我家的菜刀出來。

　　好啊？要比攻擊速度？我奉陪到底！

　　看來是我太高估自己的實力了。刀起刀落之間，我突然發覺我的左眼前一片黑暗，劇痛隨之傳來。

　　左眼被刺中了的我一時慌了手腳，疼痛打亂了我的思緒，下個瞬間，我似乎聽見了什麼東西碎裂的聲音，那個傢伙拿著大槌將我的右手臂壓得粉碎，我痛的大叫，卻叫不出聲音來。

　　我的人生……到這裡就畫上句號啦，真可悲……但作為殺人者，這樣的結局，對我而言是否還太普通……

　　我本以為他會用槌子將我的身軀敲爛，但他卻將槌子扔在一邊，拿出了從我家拿出來的菜刀，往我的胸口捅了進來，還剛好刺在不會傷到心臟的地方，看來就是不想讓我死得太輕鬆，但還是血流不止……

　　不行……眼皮好沉……

　　他再度扛起他的槌子，緩緩地離開了森林，留下了苟延殘喘的我。

　　「對……不起……哥哥……沒辦……法……保護……你了」我念著自己也聽不懂的東西，總覺得身體變得好冷……

　　斷氣前的我，這麼想著。

　　我有保護好你嗎……

----------


## 帕格薩斯

催稿這種事情太傷感情，所以啪嘰來溫柔的提醒大家交件～（
弦月、卡滋與幻瞳訂位的日期是7/9，這樣的話明天7/16(六)就是交稿日囉~
弦月跟幻瞳有先通知我延長時間，死線延到7/19~
卡滋的糧食確實的收到了！！

再來是後面留言的傑諾與第二次報名的白櫻，訂位日期為7/12日
這樣的話預計交件時間就是7/19，請兩位屆時要交出糧食喔~~~~

不然啪嘰會更加溫柔的關愛兩位的^^(

以上~~~也歡迎有更多更多的人來參與這個串~~~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

姓名：啪嘰★☆
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題(與題號)：17.等我回來
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：我還是超愛我自己的(

17.等我回來

那是上古時期，大混戰開始的前夕。

伊梅爾大陸上，大大小小的衝突時有所聞。而大陸北方，群聚的精靈族與獸族，也在這樣硝煙漸濃的狀況下組成了同盟。

南方大陸逐漸崛起的人類，違反了古神訂下的和平之約，開始擴張勢力範圍以及迫害其他生物。受到威脅的其他種族，不是努力抵抗，就是不願與之衝突而遠遠地退避。

雖然與人族肆虐的區域相比，北方算是較為遙遠的地方，受到的影響相對較少。然而，到目前為止，人族卻展現了想要併吞整個大陸的野心。

「……真的嗎？那群傢伙，連我們的家園都想吃下去？」

「無庸置疑，探子還說消息若有虛假，他願意把方圓百里內的松針都吞下去。」

「哈哈，怎麼可能嘛。」

伊梅爾北方的無名巨森某處，樹梢上坐著的兩個人，正閒聊著。

「不過，即使有了同盟，大家還是無法放心吧？」其中一位有著修長鹿角與淡褐色長髮的青年，眨著漂亮的天藍雙眼問道。

「放不放心倒是其次，還是得觀察南方的情勢而定……」另一位有著灰黑色短髮的青年，不置可否的回應。抬頭望向天空的幾抹雲翳，褐色的眼眸中也閃過了一些思緒。「而且，米爾，……」

「木辰，放輕鬆點嘛。」有著鹿角的青年，米爾，呼了口氣，伸手拍了拍正思索著的朋友。「起碼那些人類要到北方來還有足夠的時間夠我們備戰，不要這麼擔心嘛。」

「……好吧。」短髮青年有些勉為其難的點了點頭。

「這樣才對嘛──對了！木辰，昨天我家剛剛把半年前釀的蜜酒開罈，晚點要不要來我家喝一杯？」米爾晃了晃腦袋，很開心地說。

短髮青年，木辰，眨了眨眼，而後點了點頭。

「那就，麻煩你了。」

＊＊＊＊＊

「是檜皇大人……」

「那個人是誰，怎麼敢這樣子走在大人身旁呢……」

走在精靈的聚落之中，竊竊私語的聲音與注意力，全在兩人身上。

擁有著灰黑髮色與褐色雙眼的青年，事實上是自然精靈一族唯一的守護者「黑麟檜皇」，名喚：衛木辰。相傳是從遠古時期就存活至今，身上有著黑麟之力的樹神，確切的年齡已經不可考。

而樹神的原身正好在自然精靈一族的聖森之中，因此便被尊為族內的守護者。而青年本身也沒有拒絕，便與精靈們融洽地相處。

倒是因為守護者的身分在精靈眼中十分崇高，所以一舉一動都會被精靈們關注。

而雖然鹿角青年米爾，家裡是自然精靈族的弓箭手名門，但和木辰一比便被比了下去。

正在兩個青年繼續向聚落深處走去時，一個少女突然地自樹上躍下，降在木辰前方的地面上，單膝跪著。

「檜皇大人。」

「怎麼了嗎？殤月。」青年眨了眨眼，開口問道。「快起來吧。」

身卓輕便服裝的金髮少女，點了點頭起身。

「族長有事情有請檜皇大人過去，據說是精靈王陛下的旨意。」

「真的假的啊。」米爾挑眉，望向木辰。「看來晚點你可能來不了我家了？」

青年點點頭，有些不好意思。

「我盡快趕過去。」木辰有些無奈。「米爾，我晚上再看看時間許不許可，好嗎？」

「當然行，你可是守護者大大。」米爾拍了拍青年的肩膀，笑了笑。

「別這麼說啊……」

＊＊＊＊＊

平和的生活，開始漸漸變調。

從那晚木辰被精靈族長叫去談話開始，遙遠北方的此處，也開始感受到硝煙的威脅。

「好的。那麼各族長，……」端坐於會議桌首席，有著近乎全白色長髮與淡紫色雙眸的高貴女性，這樣說道。「按照順序，請風精靈族長開始。」

「是，陛下。」一旁，一位白髮蒼蒼的灰袍老者說道。「老朽與族民們所居住、伊梅爾核心區域的特魯爾克，三日前收到了由人類將領所撰寫的戰帖。」

「哦？戰帖？」精靈王微微睜大了雙眼。

灰袍老者點點頭，自袖袍中取出了一封折疊整齊的信，並交了出去。

而在精靈王閱畢後，這封戰帖被傳閱給其他族長看。

「豈有此理……」雷精靈一族的族長，一位黑髮青年沉聲。「『因為貴族所在地附近有著豐富的金屬礦藏，因此圖個方便，想要向您徵求開發許可。』？不同意就直接大軍壓境？」

「我們精靈不喜爭鬥，只不過是安分守己的生存在自己的土地上，這樣也會招戰嗎？」火精靈族長，一位有著紅褐色捲髮的女性，感到有些氣憤。「陛下，我們還要繼續忍氣吞聲嗎？」

「老朽認為，他們仍舊顧忌於我們的力量。」灰袍老者回應。「或許短期內不會與我們正面衝突，但是既然敢下戰帖，或許其他族也有危險了。」

＊＊＊＊＊

米爾無聊的在家裡打瞌睡。

族長在下達要全族戒備的命令後就帶著木辰去找精靈王開會了，搞得他一點出門的動力也沒有。

「米爾啊，你這樣窩著也不是辦法啊。」門外的母親敲了敲門，勸道。「而且，身為家裡的長男，若是真的打起仗來，你也沒辦法這麼清閒的。」

「蛤？」米爾正出神著，猛然回過神來。「媽媽，你剛剛說什麼？」

米爾的母親嘆了口氣，進了房間，望著差點跌下椅子的兒子。

「我們塔梅爾家，是從先代精靈王陛下那裏被分封到自然精靈族，職責是帶領著大家……抵抗外敵。」

因此，身為這一代塔梅爾家的長子，若真與人類起了正面衝突，米爾必須要成為精靈們反抗時的領首者。

雖然弓術不弱，平時米爾也有在鍛鍊。但是突然得知這樣的消息，當事人嚇都嚇呆了。

雖然母親的語氣很平靜，但是顫抖的手洩漏了她的情緒。

米爾爬起身，望著母親，突然什麼也說不出來了。

「媽……」

欲言又止，最後，米爾只能默默地給予母親一個擁抱。

希望不要發生戰爭……

＊＊＊＊＊

四天的精靈王會議後，決策木辰作為守護者，將會作為第二波先鋒的領首者。但不知為何，木辰卻不曉得第一波先鋒的領袖是誰。

一回到自然精靈的聚落，迎上前的一樣是米爾，充滿精神的鹿角晃啊晃的。

「辛苦啦。」輕拍朋友的肩膀，米爾笑了笑。

「不會，只是覺得前景堪憂。」木辰搖搖頭。「感覺真的要開戰了。」

米爾心裡一震，然而卻努力地繼續以笑容掩飾著內心的不安。

「人類向風精靈部落開戰了，第一波聯合先鋒將由自然精靈、風精靈與土精靈，聯合草原部落聯盟的獸人族進行反抗……只有兩天，就得開拔向南方前進了。」

只有兩天？

「這、這樣啊……」米爾尷尬地笑了下。「那，木辰，你會上戰場嗎？」

「會，不過時間會押後。」木辰點點頭。「還是走到最不該走的一步了……」

米爾咬了咬牙。

在母親的提點之後，他想了很多很多。

關於自己的實力。

關於未來的安全與否。

關於……不知怎麼，腦海中浮現的卻是，一向低調的灰黑髮青年。

他是守護者，職責是保護精靈族，所以他也會上戰場的……木辰。

想到平時他難得露出的淺淺微笑，溫和的關心自己的樣子。即使自己總是被族裡的大家側目，木辰一樣友好地對待著他。

如果自己到前線去，在第一波的時候就擊退了人類，是不是木辰就不用上戰場了？

當浮現這樣的思緒時，米爾其實就有了覺悟。

「別擔心啦，我們精靈怎麼可能輸給人類呢。」米爾笑了，就像平常一樣，拍了拍木辰的肩膀。「可別小看我們精靈的弓術與魔法，守護者大大！」

「才不是大大……」

「是大大！你看看你都幾歲了木辰。」

「咳咳……」

「超級大啦。」

「才沒有，你看起來還比我老。」

「噗喔喔我好受傷，木辰你好狠啊！」

「謝謝不客氣。」

「嗚嗚好傷心……」

如同平常的打鬧之後，兩人間突然沉默了。

「保重啊。」米爾艱難地說。唯一還說得出口的，只有這句話。

木辰挑了下眉頭，似乎有些意外對方會說出這樣的話語。

「不瞞你說，我啊……」米爾吞了口口水，說出了前幾天想到的託辭。「我媽、我媽說我平常弓箭練得還不錯，村裡的守衛隊也在招人，所以我可能也會上戰場，嗯。」

木辰皺起眉頭，但是沒有說什麼。

他是知道米爾的弓術相當傑出。去年的祭典裡，米爾在蒙著雙眼的狀況下，射中了三個水桶粗樹幹後方，一顆插上松針的葡萄。……

「不用擔心我啦。」米爾見對方還有些懷疑，連忙繼續說著。「雖然我比你年輕超──級多，但是還是能好好保護自己的。」

「真的嗎？」木辰問道。

米爾點點頭。隨著動作，在腦後束起的低馬尾與鹿角，晃呀晃的。

「相信我吧，木辰。」如同往常的燦爛笑臉，他說。

「等我回來。」

＊＊＊＊＊

是年6月，大混戰的第一槍正式打響。

人類在伊梅爾大陸的中部區域，與獸人精靈聯合軍正面衝突。初期第三場戰役──特魯爾克後撤作戰，精靈聯軍領袖米爾·塔梅爾，戰死。

＿Ｔｈｅ　Ｅｎｄ

----------


## Kemo熊

姓名：Kemo熊
本期30題總名稱：「真.致鬱30題」
選擇子題(與題號)：[7]是你輸了
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：不用找因為小熊現在就交了ww

那小熊就來試試看唷( ˘•ω•˘ )

(有點爛尾請見諒ww)

────────────────────────────

*【No.7】是你輸了*

「不然我們來打賭啊。」

你老是這麼說著。

其實賭注是什麼其實沒這麼重要，你只是喜歡證明你是對的。

我也喜歡。喜歡看著你得意的神情，看到你露出笑容。

「哈哈！你看，我就說吧，我又贏了。」

「是是。這次你午餐又想吃什麼了。」

「這個嘛，啊，當然還是......」

又是一樣的日常呢。



*只是不能持續多久了。*



我一直無法對你坦白，沒辦法說出來。

即便我一直一直想要讓你了解真相，但是，我沒辦法。

你不會相信，也不可能會接受。

可能只會覺得我很奇怪而已吧......

但是自然的法則並不是這樣渺小的我就能夠改變的。

我只想在僅限的時間裡，默默地守在一旁。



「虎兒，你應該知道時間已經快沒有了吧？」

蒼老而慈祥的面容緩緩說著，我默默的點頭。

「這裡也沒有找到那個人嗎？」

「是的......」

他伸出粗糙卻溫暖的手掌，輕輕撫過我的頭頂，我不自覺的笑了。

「沒關係的，雖然心裡會覺得難受，但是你的朋友們都不會發現異狀的唷？」

「這我知道......」

「好好陪伴你交到的朋友們吧。」他依舊慈祥的笑著，對於我不夠積極的態度並沒有多加責備。

謝謝你......我躬身敬拜，還是不能再拖延下去了呢。



「欸，我朋友抽到四張遊樂園入場卷，他只要兩張，所以這兩張就給我了。」

我看著你手上晃著的票卷。

「......所以？」我故意問。

「吼，你禮拜六有沒有空啦，要不要去玩？」

「......不確定呢。」禮拜六......四天後嗎。

「欸──好吧，那不然我們來打賭呀。」

「又來？贏了有什麼？」

「不告訴你。等到賭完再說。」你笑得好陰險啊。

「到時候你贏了叫我做奴隸，我贏了你又亂掰怎麼辦？」

你思考了幾秒。

「那這樣好了。」

你拿出了手機，打開簡訊。

「把自己贏了要對方做的事情打起來，然後存在自己手機裡，等到結果出爐再發出去，行吧？」

我拿出手機照做了，「那麼，賭什麼？」

「就賭你會不會跟我一起去吧，我賭你會。」

你笑得很開心。

可是......

====※====
「是時候了。」他慈祥的臉上難得露出嚴厲的神情。

「真的沒辦法再撐個一天嗎？」

「不行，不然這副身體會撐不住的。」

「我......」

「虎兒！」

充滿威嚴的一喝嚇得我寒毛直豎，上次看到他生氣都不知道是什麼時候了。

「好的......再給我兩分鐘就好，等等就送他回家。」我微微鞠躬，轉身走了出去。

簡訊，發送。

對不起了......

我拖著沉重的身體，回到了即將不再屬於我的──或是一開始就不是我的家。

『B─B─』

簡訊回傳了。

『吼──你真的很掃興耶，算了，那傳命令來吧，我也傳給你看看。』

才剛按下發送。『B─B─』的聲響又響起。

但幾乎是在同時，胸口傳來了劇烈的刺痛，我根本沒辦法再抬起手了......



「好險啊，再晚一步就造孽了。」

我回到了他的身邊。

「下次可絕對不可以再這樣了，畢竟是借來的身體。」

「是......」

我捲曲在座椅邊，腦中仍然不斷想著最後看見的訊息。

『哈哈我贏了，那你就要跟我在一起哦！』

真的好可惜。是你輸了呢。

抬頭望向土地公廟外的夜空，我輕輕的嘆息著。

----------


## 天狼貓

好像寫得太長了 （挖洞

姓名：天狼貓
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題：「18」：虛構空間
如果預期沒繳文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：私訊就可以哦

18. 虛構空間

　　原來一切都是夢。

　　原來現實不存在。

　　多年等待著消息，換來的卻是全無音訊。

　　那麼所期待的是什麼？只是自己愚蠢的期望，渴望著一線光明劈開眼前的黑暗嗎？

　　所在的地方是如此的冰冷；所感受的是如此的痛苦。心中所往響的景象無法全面展現而自己孤單的思想卻是無盡止湧現出來。

　　好想睜開眼睛看著世界啊。

　　好想張開嘴巴與人說話啊。

　　時間一分一秒的流逝；自己身體卻是停止在無限空間之中，飽受永恆的煎熬，經歷與時間和空間以外的異次元。

　　誰說這個世界不存在？我不是就在這裡嗎？

　　上一次看到華麗色彩的光景是什麼時候了？五年？十年？十五年？雖然意識沒變而且身體機能也沒被影響，可是漂浮在一個完全黑暗的虛假世界裡卻是無比的恐怖，無比的無趣。之前聽說程式也是可以灌進到這裡面，但我可不想跟號碼和符號一起共存啊。那些全沒自我意識的木偶代碼也只是閃著綠色光芒四面八方亂奔跑，直到被調出去為止。

　　那我呢？

　　以前所認識的朋友也不知道怎麼樣了；他是否已經忘了我？他會不會想念我？

　　種種問題接二連三的一直來，我已經受夠了！

　　寧靜。

　　好像有聽到了什麼，害的我高興了一下；結果還不是一樣，我是自我安慰，告訴自己很快的可以重生，可以再次看到朋友，可以繼續生活在一起。不過這也只是幻想而已，是一個毫無根據，毫無有實際的存在。

　　存在哦……那時好像他們有說我的存在是很特別的；白色聖光照映在我的臉上，模糊不清的視線隱隱約約看到很多人低下頭看著我。當時我很想起來然後眨眨眼睛，但身體好像動不了；我只能躺著繼續好奇觀望四周。

　　就在那時他出現了。

　　只有他不知做了什麼使得我終於可以清楚看到他的世界。

　　真的很特別啊；不同色彩與不同大小的東西環繞著我們俩。我還在晃神時，他面帶微笑從上面看著我。眼睛深綠色，豎直的頭髮烏黑亮麗無比，臉上帶著一副黑色厚實的眼鏡；溫柔的面色與他身穿全白的長袍形成一種清潔和安逸的感覺，讓我好好的整理思緒。

　　從那時開始，他與我幾乎是在一起。他吃飯的時候，我就坐在旁邊看著他。他在做研究的時候，我就在寬敞的純白明亮的房間四處走走來習慣我的身體。有時他因為疲勞而趴睡在桌子上面，六七個電腦螢幕還在放映許多複雜的資訊。我雖然還無法與他對話，但我很高興可以跟他在一起。

　　只有他把我當成朋友，其他的人態度很差，一直把我當作死物使喚著。

　　他的聲音很好聽，順暢平穩，很容易讓人信任他。雖然他看起來蠻瘦的，但其實他還是很有力氣。當我不小心滑倒在地上時，他會很快的跑過來扶我起來還問我有沒有受傷。我真的很感激啊。

　　多個月與他在一起，我慢慢的學會基本對話，慢慢的更了解他。那時候我才知道，他其實並不快樂。他因為財務問題和……他那時說的是什麼……“道德問題”……而被上層和其他不認識的陌生人逼迫，威脅。我並不了解“道德”是什麼，可是我知道他日日被無形壓力給弄得不成人形，身體虛弱，食慾不振，心情不好。

　　可是，唯有對我他還是保持他的一貫笑容。我真的好喜歡他。

　　直到有一天，我再次躺在研究床上時，一堆帶著武器的暴民衝了進來。可怕的地獄竟然在我面前出現；槍聲爆響，精密電腦主機和機械粉碎，無數已斷了的電線飛灑空中。他激憤的怒吼，狂叫他們住手，可是沒有人聽到他的哀求。忽然有一個面帶有點恐慌又有些猙獰的人從上面看下來。

　　我還記得當時他很大聲的喊著到目前為止我還不懂的一句：『虛構的人工智慧沒有資格存在於我們的世界裡！』

　　什麼人工智慧？是在說我嗎？我又怎麼是人工智慧？難道我並不存在？

　　雖然很徬徨，很錯愕，但事實擺在眼前。豐富的景色忽然變暗，我從此以後就一直生存在這個虛構世界裡與偶爾出現的亂碼在一起。

　　唉……

　　不管怎麼說，我真的好想再次見到我的朋友，真的很想再次跟他說說話。

　　哪怕是幾分鐘也好，我希望他還活著，可以有一天重新的啟動我，再次把黑幕拖開，讓我享受美好的世界。

　　只要幾分鐘就好。

　　我真的不想在黑暗裡獨自一個人了。

----------


## 悠輝夜

姓名：悠輝夜
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題(與題號)：28.消失在鏡之彼方
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：狼版會出沒(?

今天不想寫作業(喂)就試試投了30題,不過幾乎不太寫這類的作品所以獻醜了(掩


消失在鏡之彼方

在許久無人拜訪的祠堂內，恭奉著一個古老的銅鏡。
那是，好久好久以前的故事了。
「快來追我！」　「等等！」
在森林間的小徑上，一狼一虎獸人正開心地互相追逐著。
「抓到你了！」　「嗚！」　
由後方追上的狼獸人，把虎獸人撲進一堆落葉裡，接著便是兩獸打鬧的歡笑聲。
「今年的祭典，你要負責跳祭神舞蹈對吧？」　「是呀，要好好期待喔！」
對於虎獸人的疑問，狼獸人以燦爛的笑容報以肯定的答案。
回到村子，確定虎獸人回家後，他直接朝著祭司的房屋走去。
「大人……你明明知道這是不被允許的，最後難過的只會是你自己而已。」　　
「別說了，在這次的祭典上，我會親自解決這所有的錯誤的。」
果斷地回答打斷了祭司苦口婆心的勸說，狼獸人的語氣堅定，彷彿不只是要讓祭司對此事放心，也同時要加強自己的決心，讓自己狠下心來結束這一切。
「是的，我會解決的。」在心裡默默許下了誓言，狼獸人快步走出祭司的住所。


在這天晚上，是村子裡最重要的大祭典，鼓聲此起彼落，眾獸的歌舞歡笑不絕於耳。
終於，伴隨著大鼓深沉如雷的重重低鳴，迎來了祭典的最高潮，也就是最受大家期待的祭神舞。
「嘩……」虎獸忍不住發出讚嘆，望著舞台上那個時常陪他打鬧的身影，如今他穿著祭神用的舞服，手上拿著鋒利的劍，如果不是真的和他一起經歷過各種快樂的時刻，他說什麼也不會相信台上那莊嚴的獸人是他的玩伴。
但接下來的畫面，才更讓他永生難忘。
狼獸人隨著神樂悠然起舞，動作是如此的自然流暢，搭配著刻意配在衣服和劍柄上的鈴鐺隨身體動作而不斷發出的清脆聲響，讓他無比沉醉，腦袋裡已經無法思考，只能目不轉睛地凝望著台上的他。
此刻，他真的有身在天堂的錯覺。
隨著音樂越發激昂，整個舞蹈也到了最高潮，狼獸人高舉著劍，接著，所有人驚嘆，接著，虎獸人驚訝地瞪大雙瞳。
那把劍，隨著最激昂的樂音，深深的刺穿了狼獸人的腹部，劍身從背後突出，被他的血染得鮮紅，背後的傷口也緩緩流出炙熱緋紅的鮮血。
接著，是陣刺眼的光，從那劍尖發出，也從狼獸人背後的傷口流出，染白衣裳。
整個會場被刺眼的光芒包覆住，此時虎獸人唯一能注意到，也是唯一在他耳邊揮之不去的，是玻璃的碎裂聲。


「昨天那場祭典，祭司大人的表演真是精采呢！」
「是呀！尤其是最後那段，高舉之後將劍直接深深地插入地板真是太帥了！」
村裡的眾獸，都在談論著昨天的祭典，似乎還念念不忘。
「好像……有甚麼東西……」
然而才剛從睡夢中醒來的虎獸人，對窗外的談話聲充耳不聞，只覺得胸口悶著難受，有個身影在心底迴盪，難過的感覺慢慢地湧上，像藤蔓爬上窗。
然後，那陣碎裂聲又傳入他耳內，那感覺，正催促著他去，明明不知道去哪卻又無法坐視不管，不斷地在腦內迴響。
隨著強烈的感覺，他一路抵達了森林裡的祠堂。
往內看去，是個古鏡。
在視線對上古鏡的瞬間，不知為何，虎獸人不自覺的將爪伸過去。
即將碰到那時，那股感覺，那個人影，那個聲音，全部消失了。
虎獸人納悶地將爪伸回，茫然地看著四周，不理解為何會來到這裡，接著便直接頭也不回地返回村子。
所有的一切對他的感覺，都消失在鏡之彼方。
而狼獸人的眼淚，哭泣的表情，也無法印在鏡子上，消失在鏡之彼方。

----------


## 夜落白櫻

姓名：夜落白櫻
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題(與題號)：10.痛覺殘留
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：來喔你找找看（（

閱讀前一定要先提醒一下
有獵奇內容，請斟酌閱讀


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　從來沒想過這種事情……

　　一直以來寵愛我的兄長，居然是終結我生命的人。

　　胸口，還是好痛……

　　＊＊＊

　　「哥哥！」我呼喊著眼前的大白狼。

　　他轉頭看著我，雙眼黯淡無神，毫無希望、充斥著渾沌與絕望，冰冷的視線朝我射來，彷彿凍結了我的身體。

　　「……聖光使徒。」他開口，紫色的靈氣開始從他的身邊散發出來。

　　蛤？聖光……使徒？

　　「……不能讓你活下去。」

　　在我還發楞的瞬間，他藏在披風下的黑色巨爪朝我揮來，等我意識到要閃避的時候，巨爪已經在我的胸口留下了幾道的血痕。

　　疼痛硬是將我的意識拉回了現實，我連忙向後退了幾步。

　　忍住胸口的疼痛，我試圖釐清目前的情況。

　　自己的兄長在不久前失蹤，為了找他，我離開了聖城，得到的卻是他已經死亡的消息。

　　我自然是不相信，聽人說，最後一次看見他是在城外的廢墟，但那廢墟已成為魔物的根據地。

　　於是我前往了那個廢墟，在那裡只找到兄長配戴的十字項鍊。

　　看見十字項鍊的時候，我腦中浮出了許多不好的想法。這個十字項鍊是注入了父親的「光」魔力，是用來壓制兄長那幾乎滿溢而出的「闇」的抑制器，而現在，這「抑制器」卻被遺棄在這種地方……

　　然後，就成了現在這個樣子。

　　精神完全被「闇」侵蝕，徹底的墮落成了「闇之眷屬」。

　　為何兄長會變成這樣……

　　「為什麼會這樣……」

　　兄長沒有回答我，只是緩緩地舉起那金屬製的巨爪，巨爪閃著銀光，從爪身上映出了我不斷發抖的身影，以及兄長那失去光芒的黯淡神情。

　　我絕望地看著眼前的……已經不能再稱作「兄長」的白狼，溫熱的淚水從眼角溢出。

　　白狼舉起的巨爪猛然揮下，貫穿了我的身體，灼熱的血從口中溢出。

　　然後白狼硬生生的將巨爪扯了出來，鮮血在空中揮灑。

　　我倒了下來，臉上濕濕黏黏的，已經不知道是淚還是血。

　　「……」

　　白狼不吭一聲地離去，留下我在死亡邊緣徘徊。

　　我趴倒在血泊裡，一點一點的感受著體溫冷卻的感覺。

　　胸口……好痛……

　　最後，死在這裡的我，唯一感受到的是，從胸口傳來的陣陣疼痛。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

姓名：啪嘰<3
本期30題總名稱：真.致鬱30題
選擇子題(與題號)：「13」：做夢
如果預期繳不出文章，啪嘰可以怎麼找到你：我怎麼知道我自己找的到我自己，噢，我愛我！！(

　　這是個寧靜的早晨。

　　少女在晨光灑落屋內之際，從床上醒了過來。還有些朦朧的藍眸，睡眼惺忪，還有股無辜的感覺。

　　揉了揉眼睛，少女卻是垂了垂眼。

　　「只是夢，嗎……」

　　帶著點無奈，與淡淡悲傷的語調，少女輕抿著唇。

　　如果，不是夢就好了……

＊＊＊＊＊

　　那是一片不見邊際的花海。

　　少女回過神的時候，自己的雙手都被牽著。而且，還發現自己變成了年幼的模樣。

　　腳前的水窪裡，映著自己綁著雙馬尾辮的幼小身軀。

　　「幻幻，怎麼啦？」左側的溫柔男聲，有些擔心地問。循聲一望，是位與自己有著相同髮色的溫柔青年。

　　「應該是因為這片花海太壯觀了吧？小幻幻嚇到了嗎？」右側關心的女聲。少女轉頭望了望，是位有著柔順淡褐色長髮、雙眼色彩與自己一樣的美麗女性。

　　這是……

　　爸爸、媽媽……

　　少女在心裡哭喊著，幾乎再也沒喊過的稱謂。不知道為何，什麼話也說不出來。心急之下，竟是哭了。

　　「小乖乖，怎麼哭了呢。」兩人一愣。

　　少女的父親揉了揉面前女兒的髮，蹲下身子。

　　「花不會咬人的，別怕，嗯？」青年伸手輕撫著少女的面頰，說道。

　　「好……」望著擔心著自己的父母，少女點了點頭，吸了吸鼻子。

　　才不是怕花會不會咬人呢……是因為眼前的，是年幼時就分別的雙親啊……

　　任由雙親牽著自己的雙手，少女決定暫時忘卻這樣的事實。

　　「來比賽，誰最先跑過這片花海，好不好？」挽起長髮，母親如此提議。

　　「唉，小嵐，你這是欺負我們父女倆喔。」青年抗議，「以前你可是短跑冠軍耶，為了比賽公平我只好飛了。」

　　「不行！你用飛的話，我晚上、晚上就不做飯給你吃！」少女的母親。

　　「哪有人這樣的啦！」

　　最後三人還是一起跑了。

　　「爸爸，媽媽，你們跑太快了啦……」努力的呼喊著，少女跑得踉踉蹌蹌的，還只能勉強看見父母的背影。

　　然而，背影卻也越來越小，越來越遙遠。

　　「爸爸，媽媽……」

　　追逐著，跌倒了。狼狽地爬起身，繼續跑著，也再一次的摔倒。

　　跑著跑著，少女卻突然地，醒轉了。

＊＊＊＊＊

　　「只是夢……為什麼只是夢……」

　　即使短暫，那一點一滴卻都無比真實。少女緊抓著棉被，哭泣著。淚水流淌，悲鳴著。

　　已經十五年了。她相信著父母總有一天，還是會回來找她。

　　相信著總有一天的重逢。

　　但是，她還是好想哭，好想哭。

　　想念父親安慰自己的溫柔笑臉。想念母親抱著自己時好聞的香氣。

　　還有……

　　「真的……好想你們……嗚嗚……」

　　或許，只能在夢境中期待了……

----------

